# IDENTYFY TYPE ANTS or GOOD PESTICIDE



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Good morning....the Broncos blew it...so I thought I'd do something worthwhile.

Below are the best pic's /resolution I can get of these ants.

I have tried to identyfy them but there are 1000's of kinds. Thought they might be "pavement" ants as a WAG.

Really, I don't care much of their identity, but to just find an "ant killer" that works, possibly one they take back to their nest and will get the colony.

I have tried Home Defence, Bug Be Gone, Amdro, some other off- name powder...but they just seem to move over several feet and rebuild.

To help identify them:

They build a colony through a single hole in basically dry sandy area. Their dug-out mound is small ...maybe 1-2" tall and pyramiding out maybe 3-6 inch diameter. (The pic of their mound is hard to see clearly) They also like to build in relief joints in the concrete drive.

This is in a hot dry southern Nevada area of my retirement home.

They are small, maybe an 1/8 to 3/16 long. The best pic showing their size was on a regular crap table dice for proportial representation.

They do not bite/sting...but are a nuisance on our decks. They do not seem to invade inside at all.

*Any idea of a good pesticide for them....when I read the labels on pesticides they list 10-30 varieties for which they are effective ... but I have not found one yet that works.

thanks for any help\

Peter*


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Friends sorry about the duplicate pic's.....I don't know what I did....except screw-up.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Taurus SC Insecticide


****For a more cost-effective 9.1% Fipronil product, check out Navigator SC from Amvac. It has the same great active that will get you the same results at a lower cost! Taurus SC Insecticide and Termiticide with 9.1 % Fipronil has the same active ingredient and label as the well known Termidor...




store.doyourownpestcontrol.com





Kill 'em all let ... sort them out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you try to find out what they like the best? Sugar, fat or protein?
Did you try to flood them out? It doesn't take much.

There are a lot of different shapes in those ants, would you say they're reddish with a brown/black abdomen?

Send me that rose quartz! Nice rocks!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@MTN REMODEL LLC why do you want to kill those ants?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> Did you try to find out what they like the best? Sugar, fat or protein?
> Did you try to flood them out? It doesn't take much.
> 
> There are a lot of different shapes in those ants, would you say they're reddish with a brown/black abdomen?
> ...


Nik....They seem basically browinish all over....I have to look at them with a magnifying glass,

I have not tried any bait per se.....and from where they are located basically in the rock/sandy areas, I have no idea what they are feeding on. They do climb the trees and guess they are finding something up there.

I have flooded thjeir mounds with Home Defense etc, but they seem to just move several feet and build again.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

DoomsDave said:


> @MTN REMODEL LLC why do you want to kill those ants?


 Dave......While they do not migrate inside, they are a nuisance on our decks and in the driveway. My top deck is ten feet up......and they come up exploring incessantly.....they don't find anything, but they are scooting around all over.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Dave......While they do not migrate inside, they are a nuisance on our decks and in the driveway. My top deck is ten feet up......and they come up exploring incessantly.....they don't find anything, but they are scooting around all over.


Do they show any particular preferences as to food, say? Do they go after food left around?

Short of knowing what they like, I think your next step is to try different baits, including Terro. If they go fo it, they'll take it to the nest and the colony dies after the queen dies. 

If you have a lot of little hills, it's possible, you have either a bunch of small colonies or one big giant one with multiple entrances. 

You might want to try @de-nagorg's approach and checking with your local ag extension office. Once you get an ID on what the ants are, you'll be in a better position to do something about them.


----------

